# Calgary vs Houston



## (ACE) (Jan 31, 2015)

I lived in Houston for 3 years, then i have been transferred back to middle east. I would love to go back to Houston but don't think there will be a need for my expertise in the near future. I also want to go there as permanent resident but it seems very difficult, meanwhile it seem plausible to get a PR in Calgary. So should i try to move to Calgary within my company and in the same time work on getting my PR so i can settle there and reject any offer for future transfer, or calgary is very different than Houston in a way that i wont like living there as much. I will be interested in your experience and thoughts.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Caerus (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Ace. Welcome to the forum.
I live in Calgary but have only been to Houston for conferences a couple of times. I think you will find the cities are similar in the types of services and the standard of living. Of course both depend greatly on the energy industry to keep the economy going. Climate may be another concern. Winters here are very cold (often -20c or less) and lasts from October to March. As I write this the temperature is -16c and I've just spent 45 minutes clearing the snow in front of our house. Spring and summer is nice and summers are usually warm with average temperatures in the 24-30c range.

Calgary is a city with many different cultures and, I believe, an excepting attitude to all residents. 

With the current situation there are many companies in Calgary cutting their capital expenditures and laying off employees. Both my son and my wife work in the energy industry and their companies have laid off hundreds of employees and contractors in the last week. This is expected to last until oil prices recover, which may not be for a year or more.

It depends on your situation with the company you are currently with. Are you confident that if you moved here, your employer would not need to let you go at some time in the near future?

Notwithstanding all of the above, Calgary is a very good city to live in and I wish you all the best in your decision.


----------



## (ACE) (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks a lot Caerus. That is really helpful. I work in the energy sector myself and yes with the current situation its hard to remain confident about the stability of my job. Hopefully this situation will not last for much longer


----------

